# General Overclocking question



## jane911 (Jan 18, 2007)

I know how to OC my card (using software) and I know how to monitor the temps.

My 'general' question is this:

The only thing stopping from overclocking is the heat, correct? Like, I can go as high as I can get until it gets hot? Or can my card just fry anywhere?

I am not sure how to word it, but.. right now I will give an example:

My card with stock cooling and default cores run at:
513 for the GPU and around 640 (1280) for the memory.

with stock cooling I can get it to around 540/690 without artifacts or problems, idling at 50c and with a load up to 80ish..

I will be putting the Accelero x2 fan on the card soon which should drop my temp down 8-10 for idle and load, but I am wondering even with proper cooling ... is there still a chance I can screw things up? Or, as long as I keep the temps at a not-so-hot place, everything will be okay?

Thanks.


----------



## erocker (Jan 18, 2007)

I don't think heat is the only limiting factor.  My gpu tops out at 440 no matter how cool it is.  GPU's just have limits I guess and I'm pretty sure voltages have a big part in it.  Go with a zalman over the accelero.  The accelero cools the gpu well, however it blows hot air on the mobo(bad).  Oh and yes, don't let it get too hot.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 18, 2007)

how about a tad bit more information????  CARD , MANUFACTURER  ,CHIP SET ON CARD all very useful in anyone helping specifically. you seem to have the right idea about OCing the card tho. As fr as how far can u push, there are 2 answers to that. #1 go untill you are impressed enough at what it does with temps and speed gains in mind.(way i advise to go) Or #2 you can throw all that out , volt mod it (if possible), flash the bios(if needed) then OC it till it artifacts. Set it back a bit and run it till it dies...lol

system spec is easy to set up in options or you can put info in sig like erocker did!

sorry just seen previous post are we still discussing the 1950?


----------



## jane911 (Jan 18, 2007)

It is a Sapphire x1900 GT 256mb. Too late for the Zalman as I have it already on the way via mail. I have 2 side fans on my case blowing onto the motherboard, I have a rear fan blowing OUT of the back (like an exhaust) plus the fan on the chip itself. I will be adding the Accelero x2 so I can squeeze some extra MHZ out of my card.


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Jan 19, 2007)

There are another factors than temperature that limit overclocking.  For example, is the power is enough for that speed?  Can other component work with that speed?

My card GPU temperature is never over 50degreeC.  It is not too hot right?  But, I can't overclock further without artifacts.

Regards,
Arto.


----------

